# Treating marijuana induced derealization



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

July 2007 is when I first seemingly received marijuana induced derealization. It's been chronic in form and still have not been able to rid myself of this horrible experience that honestly affects every part of my life. Clonazepam and Lyrica are two medications (out of 30+ I've tried) that provide me with *minor* relief. Still unsure if I have anxiety or when the derealization gets worse or better, because it's pretty much constant unless I'm on meds (then, again, it's only slightly better.)

It's been 3 years for me, can anyone help? Has anyone had any success treating marijuana induced derealization?


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

idk dude it seems like it really doesn't make a difference much if its drug induced or not, you got it now.. you know what im saying?
as for a cure im looking for the same thing


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

keety said:


> you got it now.. you know what im saying?


No, I don't.


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

im saying you have dp/dr or whatever and the cause might of been the pot but the problem is still dp/dr its still the same issue just a different cause


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

keety said:


> im saying you have dp/dr or whatever and the cause might of been the pot but the problem is still dp/dr its still the same issue just a different cause


Now see I don't think there's enough evidence that marijuana did indeed *cause* my derealization. This is why I used the word "induced." I would also disagree with you, I think it's very possible that different triggers or potential causes do indeed change the derealization experience and treatment procedures. For example, an individual who experiences derealization as a result of Lyme disease would likely not benefit very much from anti-anxiety therapy.

This leads me back to my original question however: has nobody on this website been able to rid themselves of marijuana induced derealization?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Steve Cronin said:


> This leads me back to my original question however: has nobody on this website been able to rid themselves of marijuana induced derealization?


I can think of one person in particular who has gotten rid of drug induced dp, TommyGunz.


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Brando2600 said:


> I can think of one person in particular who has gotten rid of drug induced dp, TommyGunz.


I just messaged him, seems promising. Have you tried his protocol?

Aniracetam - 750-1,500 mg (optional but very effective.)
Alpha GPC - jarrow formulas, 300-600 mg (if taking Aniracetam)
DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
Phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100-300 mg
Sublingual B complex - use as directed


----------

